# Ist sowas seriös (ebay Angebot für Sacred 2)



## holybabel (30. Oktober 2008)

*Ist sowas seriös (ebay Angebot für Sacred 2)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe bei ebay folgende Angebote gefunden:

klick mich


Ist sowas seriös? Der Preis ist ja ziemlich günstig. Die DVD brauche ich nicht unbedingt, wenn ich mir das immer wieder runterladen kann, dann würde ich das sogar viel besser finden. Hat jemand mit sowas Erfahrung? Der Verkäufer hat leider noch nicht wirklich viele Bewertungen

Gruß HolyBabel


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ist sowas seriös (ebay Angebot für Sacred 2)*

Also mal alleine das gute "Deutsch" in der Artikelbeschreibung, ich zitiere:

"
*nicht zu vergessen das sie die SERIENUMMER und DOWNLOAD LINK per EMAIL*
*(dies ist KEIN RAPIDSHARE oder ähnliches sondern unser eigen Programmiertes DOWNLOADMANAGER)"*​ 

und noch mehrere solcher "Stilblüten"
würde mich persönlich vom Kauf abhalten, er schreibt zwar "nicht aus Asien", aber dann kommt´s halt von der "Russen-Mafia" o.ä.​ 
Finger weg!​


----------

